# New Labs...Started Meds :)



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so excited. Today I got my first set of labs back post RAI (7 1/2 weeks).
Previous labs...
2/4/11
FT4 2.93 (0.56-1.61 range)
TSH <0.01 (0.34-4.82 range)

4/8/11
FT4 0.50 
TSH 0.17

So she said I am headed in the right direction. She is a firm believer in catching it fast so I don't feel bad again. She started me on 112 mcg of Synthroid. I know that's high starting; however, I've seen great reviews of her 20 year practice and believe she does it for a reason. She wants to get close to what my future dose may possibly be. I go back in 4 weeks for labs and to see if we need to make a med change. 
I was given the green light for all exercise! Yay!!!!!! I am super happy and feel great. I have faith that this will be just fine.
PS Only a couple pounds in weight gain and I am good with that. She said it shouldn't be a problem as long as I am counting cals and working out.


----------



## Chromatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations.. success stories are awesome.

Things do seem to be going hypo, which is where you want them.. so you can utilize your exogenous source (Synthroid) to function as the source of your thyroid hormone -- essentially so you will have controlled balance reaction instead of the hyper issue before.

Some may think that dose is high initially.. but at the end of the day you really have to trust the doctor treating you.


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Great News! Runnergirl. We are very close in our RAI treatments, I had mine on 1/28/11.
I am also hoping for good news this Friday. I go for labs on Thursday. Let us know how the meds are going. Did they put you on Synthroid? Name brand or generic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> I am so excited. Today I got my first set of labs back post RAI (7 1/2 weeks).
> Previous labs...
> 2/4/11
> FT4 2.93 (0.56-1.61 range)
> ...


This is awesome and I can "feel" your excitement in your post. I am so so happy for you and I know that we all are!

Let's party!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I am taking Synthroid. I had been told the generic wasn't good for some so I just said I'd stick to Synthroid. It wasn't bad. $18 with my insurance for one month. Once I am on a perm. dose it'll be cheaper b/c I'll get it in bulk.


----------

